# ATI Tool always crashes...  (MSI RX9800)



## Cyber-Knight (Nov 26, 2004)

I just installed my VGA Silencer Rev3, so naturally, I want to do an overclock.

It boots up, and I for Anti-Aliasing, I unchecked the "Application Preference" and "Temporal Anti-Aliasing" boxes.

I'm using Catalyst 4.11 drivers, without the CCC.

Basically, whenever that furry cube comes on the screen, my system will stop and monitor turn off.  This applies to clicking on "Show 3D View", "Scan for Artifacts", "Find Core Max", etc.

Can anyone enlighten me?

edit: I uninstalled my drivers and ran Driver Cleaner and reinstalled, and everything is okay now!


----------

